# Baroque Classics



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi I have started a blog with baroque classic videos.

You can see it here.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

those were the days


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

This and modern music were the best eras.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> This and modern music were the best eras.


I tend to go with Romantic and Modern music  but I love some of the Baroque too.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Not a fan of the Romantic Era or the Classical Era for that matter. I do like CPE Bach and Haydn's early output though. Sturm und drang was a great period. But my return of classical love began with Impressionism and all the way to modern Avant-Garde. I find Romanticism tiring to the ear. At least that is how I feel right now.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Baroque is great for white noise. When my distant neighbours have a party and the sounds waft through, I put on baroque music and go to sleep. Works for me.


----------

